# Bad wireless card.



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I been having a issue with my wireless signal on my desktop computer. The wireless signal is very weak ( one or two bars ) but my router is only about three feet away. I seen a similar post on this site about a user with the same problem but the post didn't have a solution. Can someone help me strengthen my connection???


Thanks


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>config /all
'config' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>config /All
'config' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PromiseChidi-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-90-08-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::149e:3c7d:2a1e:fe8d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 28, 2012 11:14:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 08, 2148 1:39:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236742045
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-74-D8-94-64-31-50-25-94-5C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-41-38-AC-03-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:46c:fbff:bbc6:ef05(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::46c:fbff:bbc6:ef05%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Promise00,

We are going to need to get a bit more info from you.

Can you please follow these steps here and post back.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

Provider- Comcast
Broadband- Cable
Router- Belkin N600 DB Wireless N
Norton internet sercurity










Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt
Access is denied.
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PromiseChidi-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-90-08-62
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::149e:3c7d:2a1e:fe8d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 28, 2012 11:14:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 09, 2148 5:29:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236742045
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-74-D8-94-64-31-50-25-94-5C
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-41-38-AC-03-39
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:46c:fbff:bbc6:ef05(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::46c:fbff:bbc6:ef05%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Promise Chidi>


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Promise, do you have anything like a cordless phone or a game console near you? If so, try unplugging devices like that from the wall then turn the Xirus program back on and see if the signal # (-78) gets lower. You could also try downloading the latest drivers for the Belkin adapter from their website. Changing the wireless channel on your router may help as well. Log into your router at 192.168.2.1 and go to the wireless settings page.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I unplugged my Playstation 3 and Xbox 360, updated the router, switch the channel and changed the wireless mode to 802.11n but the signal is still the same.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Geesh... I don't know that router model or the software. Try changing through different channels and keep testing that way. There will be some options for for changing the bands that the router uses - B G & N. Match the band with the type of card you have, B, G, N. That's a dual band so make sure each signal has a different name for the 2.4 & 5 Ghz network,


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I tried different channels and also named each network different but no change in the signal. I don't believe its the router because my laptop and cell phone connect to the internet with no problem.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried turning off the 5ghz band for testing? 

How does your system work on a different wifi connection?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

promise00 said:


> I tried different channels and also named each network different but no change in the signal. I don't believe its the router because my laptop and cell phone connect to the internet with no problem.


Can you install Xirus on a different computer that has a wireless card? If so, post another screen shot from the other computer. Maybe the problem is with the wireless card you're using.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, the 2nd computer has a good signal and is connecting on the 2.4Ghz G band on channel 6. I didn't see a 2nd network name that's yours. If you have the ability to change the 5Ghz network in your router, set it to channel 1, use a compatible N band and with a unique SSID name then try and connect with the problem computer again.

If that doesn't work, try connecting the problem computer to the 2.4Ghz network and see if it get's a better signal. There may be other settings that can be changed in your network card or the router, but I don't know the software for both those models. If you don't have the ability to change each network individually in your router, set the one network back to channel 1 for the least amount of interference.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is my setup


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

On that wireless setup page, change the name of the 5Ghz network to *Belkin N*.

On your computer click the Start button and type Network & Sharing in the search box. Once in Network & Sharing, there's a text link on the left - I think it says Manage Wireless networks. Click it and it should show a list of the wireless networks you've connected to. Delete the profiles for your Belkin.6b9 connections and close it.

Now click Connect to a Network to show the wireless networks available. See if you can connect to *Belkin N*. Then check Xirus for the signal level.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

The computer isn't picking up the Belkin N wireless connection


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

What's the brand & model # of the wireless card? I would uninstall the driver for the wireless USB adapter then install the latest drivers. Download the drivers from the manufacturer's website and save them to a flash drive on another PC.

You could also try installing the USB adapter on another computer and see if you have the same problem.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm using the wireless card that came with the computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Belkin wifi card only supports the 2.4Ghz not the 5Ghz band

Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter - Draft 802.11n and F5D8053 B&H

Your 2.4ghz band should be set to channel 1 since everyone else is using 6 and 11


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

promise00 said:


> View attachment 106085
> 
> I'm using the wireless card that came with the computer.


Sorry, my mistake. I thought you were using a USB network card on a desktop PC.

What is the model of your PC and the wireless card listed in Device manager? Do you know how to turn off Bluetooth on your PC?


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

hp pavillion p6000


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Go to HP's site and enter the full model # of your computer off the sticker on the bottom. Something like DV6110xx. Then look for the correct Ralink wireless network card drivers and download them.

In Device Manager, right click then uninstall the current wireless drivers then install the new ones. Reboot and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

And no, I don't know how to turn bluetooth off on here.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have the latest update to the driver and I checked the device manager. It's nothng there. Can I use a different wireless card?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you be more specific by what "nothing's there" means? The screenshot you posted before shows you have a wireless card installed in Device manager. Can you right click on that driver and uninstall it, then run the file you downloaded from HP?

Without being in front of your computer, it's hard for me to tell what the actual problem is. My only guess is that it might be a setting in the driver, the driver itself or interference.

Yes, you could install a different wireless card if you need to. If you're close to the router, I would just run an ethernet cable directly to your PC.


----------



## promise00 (Mar 2, 2012)

I installed a different driver and the same issue was happening. Now I'm completely lost on whats making the signal weak. I guess I have to move the computer closer to the router and use a ethernet cable


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

There isn't much more I can think of. It could be a bad card but I don't know that for sure.

It could be a driver configuration setting.
Try changing the Wireless mode and bandwidth of the 2.4G channel in your router.
Try using Protected Mode in the router.
Read through the router manual or click the More Info links in the router and see if you can find other suggestions or a cause.

If all the other computers get a strong signal from the same router, it would point me to something with your PC or your network card. That's all I can think of.


----------

